# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > گفتگو: کسب درآمد از سایت

## mahdiidham1383

سلام دوستان
من میخوام به زودی سایتی رو راه اندازی کنم و میخواستم ازتون بپرسم چطور میتونم از طریق این سایت درآمد کسب کنم ؟ اصلا از کجا شروع کنم ؟ مثلا برم صایت های تبلیغاتی سایتم رو بهشون معرفی کنم ؟ یه زمانی یه ایمیل تبلغاتی برام اومد که ایپی ها رو میخرید. میخواستم بدونم جریانش چیه ؟ اگر میشه چندتا راه خوب معرفی کنید تا بتونم از سایتم در امد کسب کنم و مطلب بعدی اینکه اگر منبعی برای اموزش SEO دارید معرفی کنید و در اخر ..... ممنون

----------


## marasiali

سلام
سایت اگه فروشگاهی باشه که تکلیفش مشخصه ولی اگه نباشه از روز اول نباید انتظار سود دهی و درآمد داشته باشید و یه مقدار دیر بازدهه اول باید حسابی رو سایت و سئو کار کنین و حتی در صورت نیاز از جیب خرج کنین برای تبلیغ سایتتون تا سایت دیده شه بعد دیده شدن اولین و مرسوم ترین راه کسب درآمد تبلیغاته که هم میتونین مستقیم تبلیغات رو بگیرین از مردم و هم از طریق سایت های سفارش تبلیغ تو فروششون همکاری کنید و بنر هاشون رو قرار بدین که کد های اتوماتیکی هستن که خودشون تغییر میکنن و تبلیغات متفاوتی نشون میدن. البته زیاده روی نکنین و سایت رو پر تبلیغ و پاپ آپ نکنین که نتیجه عکس داره و بازدید کننده رو میرونه و مرحله اول رو دوباره باید از اول شروع کنین!
راه های دیگه ای هم هس. مثلا برای بخشی از مطالب نیاز به خرید اشتراک باشه. میتونه هم ماهیت سایت اصلا متفاوت باشه و باعث کسب درآمد بشه مثل سایت هایی که یه خدمتی رو عرضه میکنن.
فقط خواهشا دنبال راه های کثیفی مثل فروش ایمیل اعضا به اسپمر ها نرین که هم غیر اخلاقی و شاید هم غیر قانونیه هم به اندازه کافی اسپم هرروز تو ایمیلامون هس.
موفق باشین.

----------


## khakstry

سلام من برای سئو *سایت عسل چت* مقالات سایت وبسیما رو خوندم عالی بود یه سایت جامع در مورد سئو
http://www.asaalchat.com

----------


## Mojtaba0

برای آموزش سئو سایتهایی که آموزش رایگان و کامل بذارن کم هستن. ولی میتونید از همون آموزش ها هم برای شروع اسفاده کنید. مقالات سایت وبسیما کیفیت خوبی دارن ولی همه چیز را طبیعتا نمیگن تا محصولشون را خرید کنید. ولی با توجه به رتبه سایتشون معلومه کاشون درسته. فکر کنم در صورتی که هزینه کنید آموزش های خوبی هستن. بسته سئوی همیار وب هم خوبه. مقالات دوره آموزش سئو وردپرس باران هم می تونید استفاده کنید. سایت وبمستر خاکستری که ادرسش یادم نیست هم مقالات جالبی داره. کالج تاپسل هم چنتا مقاله داره بد نیستن. باز بگردید پیدا میکنید. اگر خواستید هزینه کنید برای شوع ضرر نمی کنید چون اکثر پکیج های اموزشی برای شروع مطالب کاملی ارائه میدن. فرقی نداره از کجا تهیه کنید. فقط قبل از شروع به نظرم کار را یاد بگیرید که تولید محتوای هدفمندی داشته باشید. موفق باشید

----------


## samira zaman

من پشتیبان فروشگاه اینترنتی موبایل هستم کسب درامد از سایت نیازمند دانش درباره ی فروش است مثلاً برای فروش اینترنتی موبایل در این زمان که قیمت گوشی بالاست نیاز به صبر و شکیبایی داره که شاید هر کس نتونه تحملشو داشته باشه :تشویق:

----------


## blogparsi

> سلام دوستان
> من میخوام به زودی سایتی رو راه اندازی کنم و میخواستم ازتون بپرسم چطور میتونم از طریق این سایت درآمد کسب کنم ؟ اصلا از کجا شروع کنم ؟ مثلا برم صایت های تبلیغاتی سایتم رو بهشون معرفی کنم ؟ یه زمانی یه ایمیل تبلغاتی برام اومد که ایپی ها رو میخرید. میخواستم بدونم جریانش چیه ؟ اگر میشه چندتا راه خوب معرفی کنید تا بتونم از سایتم در امد کسب کنم و مطلب بعدی اینکه اگر منبعی برای اموزش SEO دارید معرفی کنید و در اخر ..... ممنون




با سلام و احترام

در ابتدا باید ضمینه فعالیت خود را در دنیای مجازی به درستی بدونید مثال چه نوع سایتی میخواهید داشته باشید ؟

روش های کسب درآمد با یک سایت :

1 - سرویس های همکاری در فروش
2 - فروش فایل یا محصولات خود
3 - سرویس تبلیغات کلیکی 
4 - سرویس های بازاریابی
5 - فروش جایگاه های تبلیغات بنری یا متنی سایت
6 - سرویس های کسب درآمد از دانلود فایل
7 - فروش پکیچ آموزشی یا سفارش طراحی بنر - لوگو و هر چی که میتونید طراحی کنید
 و خیلی راه های دیگه که باید خودتون تجربه کنید


ولی باید بگم سایت دقیقا مثل یک مغازه است و یک سال و برخی اوغات تا 2 سال نباید روی سود آن حساب کنید.
زمان و صبر و پایداری در این مورد خیلی خیلی مهم است.

اگر میخواهید سایتی با درآمد بالا داشته باشید از همه مهمتر باید سایتی قابل اعتماد از هر لحاظ و همین طور پشتیبانی خوبی داشته باشید.

و باز هم از همه مهتر باید سایت شما دیده بشه و مشتری بگیره . از نظر بنده مشتری گرفتن ساده است ولی نگه داشتن مشتری کمی سخت میشود.

ولی نگران نباشید اگر با علاقه و قدرت و هدف وارد دنیای وب شوید هیچ موقع دیر نیست و میتوانید با تلاش و کوشش یکی از بهترین سایت ها رو داشته باشید.

شروع کار با قدرت > تلاش > تلاش > تلاش > صبر > صبر > صبـــــــر » هدفــــــ

موفق باشید

----------


## rezashirazim

سلام
ما 7 مدل کسب درآمد از سایت داریم، در درجه اول باید روی ایده ای که دارید کار کنید و سپس یکی از این 7 مدل را انتخاب کنید. بدترین و ساده ترین موضوعی که به ذهن افراد میرسه درآمد از طریق جذب تبلیغات هست که واقعا کار سختی هست و بعضا هزینه ها را هم پوشش نمیده. 
اما اگر میخواهید یک سایت موفق داشته باشید باید از طریق فریمورک های دیجیتال مارکتینگ یک مدل را برای خود انتخاب کنید و جلو ببرید. مثلا این مقاله که در سایت آی تی ایران منتشر شده توضیحات کاملی در مورد دیجیتال مارکتینگ داده است: https://itiran.com/An-Introduction-to-Digital-Marketing
به طور کلی یکی از فریمورک های خوب RACE است که بر اساس آن می توانید مدلی را برای گسترش سایت بدست آورید. مراحل این فریمورک به صورت خلاصه شامل مراحل زیر است: 


افزایش بازدیدانجام عمل توسط بازدید کنندهتبدیل بازدید کننده به مشتریافزایش وفاداری مشتری و تعامل بیشتر با مشتریان
سئو که دوستان گفتید، فقط در مرحله اول ماجرا قرار دارد. گرچه با توجه به نرخ بازگشت سرمایه گذاری که دارد، روش بسیار خوبی است.

----------


## bahramnik

سایت moz.com و ahrefs.com خیلی مقالات خوبی برای سئو می ذارند !

----------


## shahingold

میتونید وارد بخش ارائه خدمات بشید نیازی نیست ارائه دهنده خدمات باشید کافیه یک سایت برای چند خدمات راه اندازی کنید رتبشو بالاببرید اون موقع خیلی از ارائه دهندگان با شما تماس میگیرن که با شما همکاری داشته باشند مانند ما 
که توضمینه رنگ آمیزی صنعتی نماشویی و پیچ رولپلاک نما سایتیو طراحی کردیم و با ارائه دهندگان قرار داد بستیم و ما سفارشو میگیریم و به ارائه دهدگان ارجاع میدیم .

----------


## پرومستر

کسب در آمد از اینترنت یک مقوله خیلی گسترده ای هست. شما میتونید با راه اندازی سایت از روشهای مختلفی درآمد کسب کنید. برای اینکه شما از سایتتون درآمد داشته باشید نیازمند این هستید که ترافیک سایتتون بالا ببرید، برای اینکار هم بهترین چیز تولید محتواست. انواع محتواهای مختلف، متنی تصویری ویدئویی و صدا. من خودم یک وب سایت دارم که مقالات مختلفی در اون نوشتم و بازدید سایتم واقعا افزایش داد. مقاله تمرینات مدیتیشن یا جذب جفت روحی یا قانون راز یا حتی راز شمع که بعد از بالا رفتن ترافیک سایت شما از راه های مختلف میتونید درآمد خودتون شروع کنید. مثل راه اندازی فروشگاه اینترنتی تولید محصولات دیجیتالی تبلیغات در سایت. راه های کسب در آمد از اینترنت واقعا زیاده. موفق باشید.

----------


## esmaeeiilzadeh

شرکت ساپرن توسعه دهنده و طراحی سایت فروشگاه اینترنتی ارزان قیمت و حرفه ای، طراحی سایت توریستی و گردشگری ارزان قیمت و حرفه ای،طراحی  سایت رستوران، کافی شاپ و فست فود رایگان، توسعه و راه اندازی شبکه آماده ارائه خدمات به شما دوستان عزیز می باشد.

جهت مشاوره رایگان و خرید محصولات خوشحال میشویم با ساپرن تماس گرفته تا صدای گرم شما را بشنویم.

وب سایت شرکت ساپرن https://www.saprenco.com

شماره تماس : 09123769431

----------


## esmaeeiilzadeh

دوستانی که در صنف رستوران فعالیت میکنند ما طراحی رایگان سایت رستوران،کافی شاپ و فست فود انجام میدهیم.میتونن با ما در ارتباط باشند.

----------


## lynksir

سئوی سایت تخصصی در زمینه فروش و اجاره بالابر  افراد طراحی سایت تخصصی با مطالب اختصاصی باعث بالا رفتن بازدید سایت و بعد از اون لینک سازی قوی موفقیت شما رو تضمین می کنه

----------


## mehdiguitarist

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز. دوستان من یک وب سایت رو 2 سال هست که مدیریت میکنم. و الان سایت به بازدید روزانه 1000 ای پی منحصر به فرد رسیده. برای گرفتن تبلیغات برای وب سایتم به جز تبلیغات کلیکی چه راه دیگه ای هست و شما پیشنهاد میدین؟ با سپاس
ادر وب سایتم هم : *سلسله*

----------


## shahabmozafarii

سلام وقت بخیر
شما میتونید بصورت همکاری در فروش هم کار کنید که جدیدا درامد خوبی ازش کسب میشه
لوکس و مجلسی - تولیدی پوشاک

----------


## davoodazimi

برنامه مناسب کسب درآمد از اینترنت برای وب سایتهای عمومی و تخصصی ... دانلود رایگان فایل راهنمای کسب درآمد ...


*مدیران وب سایت ها . ادمینهای صفحهات اجتماعی

*
سلام کاربران گرامی انجمن ... بدینوسیله به اطلاع شما عزیزان می رساند ... امکان فعالیت درآمد برای وب سایتها  صفحات اجتماعی فراهم شده است ... شما می توانید توضیحات آسان و سریع کسب درآمد از شبکه های اجتماعی و اینترنت را از لینک معرفی شده مشاهده نمایید.

کسب درآمد از شبکه های اجتماعی

----------


## rouhiii

داخل این سایت هم مطالب خوبی در مورد سئو هست سئو سایت

----------


## moslem.hady

خوشم میاد که همه پاسخ دهنده ها برای  خودشون لینک بیلدینگ میکنند! جواب هم مهم نی!

----------

